# Rauch per Javascript  auf Bild packen?



## Bl4ck (9. Nov 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe ich poste hier richtig, sollte es nicht so sein bitte verschieben .
Also ich erkläre mal mein Problem.
Ich möchte gerne auf meiner Page im Header Rauch rauskommen lassen aus einem Schornstein.
Ich habe auch schon einen code gefunden

Demo: http://omrelli.ug/smoke.js/
Source: https://github.com/bijection/smoke.js

Soo , die HTML datei zu bearbeiten ist kein Problem, dann kommt aber auch schon das Problem.
Natürlich müsste dAs alles in demo viel kleiner sein und ohne Mousover Effekt.
Was müsste ich genau Tun , damit es überhaubt so klappt wie ich es mir vorstelle?

Also hier soll der rauch rauskommen: 

Könnte mir da irgendwie einer helfen bzw zu seite stehen?

Vielen lieben dank

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## mrBrown (9. Nov 2019)

Bl4ck hat gesagt.:


> ich hoffe ich poste hier richtig, sollte es nicht so sein bitte verschieben .


JavaScript und Java sind unterschiedliche Sprachen


----------



## Bl4ck (9. Nov 2019)

Ja, dass stimmt, ich dachte ich hätte es bei Andere Sprachen gepostet, sry...


----------



## krgewb (11. Mrz 2020)

Hast du es geschafft?


----------



## Bl4ck (15. Mai 2020)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Hast du es geschafft?



Sry für die späte Antwort, Jap das habe ich


----------

